# Drag Hunting / Bloodhounds



## abaddon_1974 (5 December 2010)

As if by magic when I type this I can see that there are blood hounds on Countryfile.
But any way.

I am trying to go through my horsey ambitions before I get too much older and I wonder if anyone can offer me some advice.

I would like to try either drag hunting or with bloodhounds but I know nothing about hunting having spent the last 18 years exercising peoples horses for them but never having moved in hunting circles.

Can anyone advise what the nearest hunt to me would be, and is it even possible to hunt when I don't own a horse?

Any advice would be gratefully received.

Craig


----------



## Cyclops (5 December 2010)

Just watched the same footage on TV! - You could try googling the Readyfield Bloodhounds - based near Newark in Nottinghamshire - not sure about hirelings but I'm sure they could point you in the right direction - I think you need to speak to Bruce.  I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong.

They have some serious jumping days and some days where jumping is optional.  They also welcome visitors as far as I'm aware.

Have fun!


----------



## pipsqueek (5 December 2010)

I was about to suggest the Readyfield too..and they will be able to advise you of the most suitable days if you are new to it.  Why don't you go along and watch first?  People are generally very friendly.  Also a lot of hunts seem to have 'non jumping' fields these days which could be a better option for your first day.  Hope you manage to get a day, you will be hooked, hopefully!


----------



## icemaiden113 (5 December 2010)

Why go with the bloodhounds? 

Your local foxhound pack would be the Burton, only just up the road from you! Give the hunt sec a ring (Andrew Walker) 

Also hirelings are easy to find if you ask the right people. Park riding and hunting stables have some.

Much more fun!


----------



## Steeleydan (5 December 2010)

The Cranwell Bloodhounds are in Lincolnshire.


----------



## abaddon_1974 (5 December 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. I will have a look and see what I can find about Readyfield and Cranwell.
Also I didn't know that Park hired out hunters. That is where the horse came from that I rode to my wedding, I will look into that as well.

Thanks
Craig


----------



## abaddon_1974 (5 December 2010)

Both Cranwell and Readyfield look fun, need to find out what formal hunt attire is now.

Craig


----------



## DragonSlayer (5 December 2010)

icemaiden113 said:



			Why go with the bloodhounds? 

Your local foxhound pack would be the Burton, only just up the road from you! Give the hunt sec a ring (Andrew Walker) 

Also hirelings are easy to find if you ask the right people. Park riding and hunting stables have some.

Much more fun!
		
Click to expand...

I'm not too sure if they DO hire out hunters these days, still a riding school on a small scale yes, but not sure if they hire out hunters like in the old days, the owner is approaching 90 years old!

....could be wrong though, let me ask my 'contact'....


----------



## EJ70 (6 December 2010)

you could try Peter Banks for hirelings, probably more reliable than old Mr B!


----------



## DragonSlayer (6 December 2010)

EJ70 said:



			you could try Peter Banks for hirelings, probably more reliable than old Mr B!
		
Click to expand...

ah, you can't beat good ole Mr. B! Taught me to be scared stuff of him, if nowt else!

And yes OP, my friend got back to me and they still hire them out!

 

I'm out with the Burton on Boxing Day this year....


----------



## LuckyRed (6 December 2010)

Just in case anyone reads this in the Hampshire/Berkshire/South Oxfordshire area...

the Southernshires Bloodhounds are based near Andover and hunt from Dorset across to the Pang Valley and Basingstoke.  I can personally guarantee that they are a friendly bunch and very understanding of newbies - speaking from personal experience!  I turned up 2 seasons ago having never ridden to hounds before and have loved every minute of it and been made to feel welcome from my first contact with the Hunt Master!

Enjoy yourself!  (and if anyone gives you grief about 'hunting' you're on the moral high ground of having a volunteer quarry who gets paid in hot soup and a roll at the end of the day!)


----------

